

Are domains too cheap? - daniel-cussen

Making domains more expensive makes it much harder for squatters to take good domain names and leave them parked.  If the price went up to $50, do you think it would hurt or favor Web 2.0 entrepreneurship?
======
epi0Bauqu
I really don't think it would matter much. It might change the process of
picking a name slightly, but ultimately $50 is still a small cost to pay in
the grand scheme of a startup. That puts it still under incorporation costs.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I agree it wouldn't matter much---to the startup. However, if the fees ICANN
and VeriSign charge for registration rise from .25-6.25 dollars to 50 or
perhaps 150 dollars, the squatting industry would get seriously injured. New
startups would get more normal names, making word-of-mouth easier.
www.justine.tv would belong to justin.tv instead of a porn site.

